# Rotating Welding Positioner



## Norppu (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## 4ssss (Jul 30, 2020)

OK, so you need to watch a 45 minute video to make a bushing? You could have one done in half the time.


----------



## Norppu (Jul 31, 2020)

4ssss said:


> OK, so you need to watch a 45 minute video to make a bushing? You could have one done in half the time.



LOL !
It all depends on how accurate You want to make it. If You are like me who is trying to make it inside 10 microns, then it may take a tad more than 45 minutes. On the other hand, if Your tolerances are in the 100 micron region then this might be done in 20 minutes or even less. I hope that the video shows, how to make an accurate part.

Nevertheless, here is yet another video about the same project, this time it is the housing for the rotating welding positioner. This time the video is shorter (21 minutes) but believe me, the turning of this thing took a LOT longer than turning that bushing. This is beacuse it is a lot bigger and because I do not have a steady rest at the moment so I had a lot of trouble with chatter.


----------



## Norppu (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Norppu (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Norppu (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Norppu (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Norppu (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Alcap (Aug 22, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing the completed project in action


----------



## Norppu (Aug 25, 2020)

Turning an internal thread is always somehow challenging because you may not see into the hole. For example, making a start / end groove depends largely on Your imagination. So you have to imagine what’s going to happen there at the bottom of the hole.
The main topic of this video is single point turning such a thread. The end result is, of course, a nut that is open all the way through, but I decided to turn that thread while the piece was still attached to the stock.
The video is possibly far too long considering the simplicity of the part.


----------



## Norppu (Aug 29, 2020)

*Milling bronze is a messy business*
This time I made the sliding contactor for the rotating welding positioner. The poor thing is made out of a block of bearing bronze.


----------



## Norppu (Sep 9, 2020)

*Use of the boring head and some soldering*
I made a cable to short-circuit the tapered roller bearings found at the ends of the rotating shaft of the rotating welding positioner. This cable comes between the sliding electrical contact and the bearing body.
A flat area is required for the bearing housing, which is round, so that the cable shoe makes good electrical contact with it.
So Metcal, Schaublin and Wohlhaupter UPA3 are in use.


----------



## Norppu (Sep 13, 2020)

*Change from strange to a bipolar motor*
The welding rotating positioner comes with a motor to rotate it. The torque of the motor should be proportional to its rather robust construction.
A quite robust stepper motor from Superior was found in my pile of motors. It only had one little but. Its winding was connected so that it was not compatible with commercial drivers.
A closer look showed that the winding could be easily converted to bipolar. Working for a moment with Dremel and soldering with Metcal. Works.
I have ordered a 220 volt driver made by the Chinese to get the full torque from that motor.
The engine is very quiet.


----------

